# PING: grapeman - filter setup



## BobF (Dec 29, 2010)

I've seen threads on using whole-house filter housings for filtering wine. The threads usually end up with posters that attempt this with mixed results.

I saw your setup in a bottle filling thread. Please elaborate on the filtering setup and how it's working out.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 29, 2010)

A picture tells the story. You need a racking cane to go into the carboy filtering from. Attach that to the inlet of the filter housing with a good tight clamp. I use a variety of filters depending on how small I want to go. The outlet side connects to the receiving carboy using an orange cap with two racking canes in it. The side that hooks up to the pump needs to be short so it won't suck wine in past the level you want. You can add a filler in between like in the picture you reference. As long as you have a tight clamp everywhere, there is no mystery to it. I draw at about 10 -12 inches of vacuum to filter and around 7-8 inches if using the filler.

The setup works great for me. I'm not sure why others might have problems.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont filter this way yet as I just havent gotten aound to getting the whole house filter set up but I do everything else with these vacuum pumps and cant see how putting a filter inbetween would cause anything different then great results. The only thingI van think of is when yoy start off sometimes you need to lift the racking hose right where it meets the racking cane in the vessel thats giving just to get a solid flow of wine as sometimes it can have a little air there and it sometimes wont go away until you lift it higher then the racking cane, this will also happen using any other methid like gravity but you just dont notice it as much


----------



## BobF (Dec 30, 2010)

grapeman said:


> A picture tells the story ...
> 
> The setup works great for me. I'm not sure why others might have problems.


 
It seemed simple and straight-forward to me as I was thinking about it. Then a timely thread popped up at the other forum.

The OP described his setup and others that attempted to replicate it kept reporting problems with ait leakage, etc. The red pressure relief button seemed to be one source of problems.

Thanx for sharing ... I'm already set up for vacuum racking & degassing, so I'll go ahead with my plan, making sure everything fits properly, and hope for the best.


----------



## BobF (Dec 30, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I dont filter this way yet as I just havent gotten aound to getting the whole house filter set up but I do everything else with these vacuum pumps and cant see how putting a filter inbetween would cause anything different then great results. The only thingI van think of is when yoy start off sometimes you need to lift the racking hose right where it meets the racking cane in the vessel thats giving just to get a solid flow of wine as sometimes it can have a little air there and it sometimes wont go away until you lift it higher then the racking cane, this will also happen using any other methid like gravity but you just dont notice it as much


 
The problems I read about all were related to using a housing designed for positive pressure in a vacuum setting ... good, tight connection should solve those.

The air pocket at the cane/hose junction - I'm always able to get rid of it by gently pinching the hose.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 30, 2010)

Good luck with it bob. I see no problems for you. You do the research and assemble correctly and there should be no problems.


----------



## BobF (Dec 30, 2010)

grapeman said:


> Good luck with it bob. I see no problems for you. You do the research and assemble correctly and there should be no problems.


 
Thanks - I'm glad I saw your pic and read your experience, otherwise I might have passed on it.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 30, 2010)

I just got the Vinbright gravity filter. Now I am thinking the whole house filter might be nice. Just use the Vinbright for extra polishing I guess.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 6, 2011)

Somewhere on this forum, someone posted where you can get the home house filter with the right type of filters. I do know that it was from a wine store. They also had the clamps with the colored plastic turners.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 6, 2011)

valleyvintner.com

http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=PF


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 6, 2011)

Rich that is what i use...just bought the reusable 1 and .5 micron filters


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 6, 2011)

I started with the Vinbrite, now moving on to the whole house filter on the next batch. I have tested with water and works great. Order the setup from VV and we have a source for replacement filters for much cheaper.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 6, 2011)

That Valley Vinter has some good prices after looking at their site. Might have to add an inline filter for the vacuum pump from Wade.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 7, 2011)

Got it, Thanks Grapeman, also, can you guys tell who type of filter you are using. $12.00 seems like a lot of money for only one time of filtering? Some are in the $80.00 range also, Thanks John


----------



## grapeman (Jan 7, 2011)

Once you buy one of them, look at the brand and number of the filter. You can get them a lot cheaper other places once you have the number- like $3-4. You can also rinse the filters out and store in the filter housing with some k-meta in it and use again if fairly soon. It makes them inexpensive.


----------



## woodsxdragon (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_89374-59019...1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=whole+house+filter
thats what i got... $20 couldnt beat it. got a screw in nylon fitting to adapt it to 1/2 pipe... realized 1/2 is waaay to big so now i gotta work on that plus get the carboy vaccum cap things.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

OK, I finally broke down and bought my filter set up. Now I just need to get a better Bottling set up like Rich and Rocket man have, very soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice! 

Whole house set up or something different?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

I went with the Valley Vintner one mainly because I looked around and it would pretty much cost me the same after buying the adapters to get down tpo 3/8" for racking hose as most come ready for 1" pipe.


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 13, 2011)

My whole house filter uses 3/4" ports so I can get a screw on adapter to go to 1/2" or 3/8" barb for about $1.80 at home depot. I might try the LHBS that has lots of keg parts. 

I was looking at filters and will go with 1 micron but does it make any difference between 2.25" or 2.5" filters? The larger ones are a little more money but does it matter? 

I am going to order a case. At $2 that's a deal plus I need some 20" ones for my house filter.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

I have both sizes that go in mine so neither is a problem.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 13, 2011)

The nice thing about that model is it has the clear housing. Its very nice to see whats happening inside while your working!



Wade E said:


> I went with the Valley Vintner one mainly because I looked around and it would pretty much cost me the same after buying the adapters to get down tpo 3/8" for racking hose as most come ready for 1" pipe.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree, I looked at the big chain stores and most of them were actually way over the Valley Vintner price believe it or not even after adding shipping in. Walmart sometimes carries them but still I have to search for fittings so screw it. Most of them I see around in the stores are like you said not see through and I wouldnt go for that at all!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 13, 2011)

You need to learn how these work Wade so you can start offering them to people buying the pumps also. This is a good start for you.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive been playing with that in my head, have to look around for a place to get them cheap to be competitive.


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 13, 2011)

Good idea for Wade. You could put together a package of fittings, hoses, and clamps to go with the filter as an option. Everyone likes convience. I bought my vac pump from Wade and then had to shop around for the filter and filter elements, then for the hoses, etc. I think I had part and pieces coming from 4 different places!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

I already sell the whole set up with the exception of the filter set up. I have the bdble drilled bungs, racking hoses, racking canes and clamps.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Wade these guys are absolutely right. How convenient that would be as long as your making it worth your while.


----------

